# Can vinyl siding be put on a brick house??



## Arrow3

Me and Jessica are in the process of looking for a house....We are finding some older brick houses in our price range but we would like a house with vinyl siding on it....Thanks


----------



## fd123

yes!!!! all you do is attach wood strips to bricks...and start screwing or nailing siding....its not that hard to do!!! ...but time consuming!!


----------



## Rabbitslayer97

i know from paast experence that yes to can its just a pian to do


----------



## Arrow3

fd123 said:


> yes!!!! all you do is attach wood strips to bricks...and start screwing or nailing siding....its not that hard to do!!! ...but time consuming!!



I would never do it myself...I would hire someone who knew what they were doing for the job....


----------



## fd123

10-4....with the market in the condition it is....you may could negociate it be done in the deal!!
also if you do decide to hire someone be sure to go and look at some of their work and talk to home-owners ...
BEST OF LUCK TO YALL!!!!!


----------



## Havana Dude

Brandon, it definately can be done. I am curious though, and it may be none of my business, but why would you prefer vinyl instead of brick? If it is a color issue, you could always paint the brick whatever color you wanted. Plus save a ton of labor costs in the process by doing the painting yourself. I dabble in the vinyl/home repair bus. and can tell you that putting vinyl on a brick house will definately double or triple the cost of a regular vinyl job. Alot of labor involved, which in my opinion is money wasted for you guys. If you were to find the house you liked, and it had wood soffit, you could paint the brick and have the soffit done in vinyl, would be a nice look.Unless I was the one doing the work then I think it is a great idea. my daughter is gonna need her second round of braces soon


----------



## JohnK3

I think you just came up with a NEW example for Jeff Foxworthy!

"If you put vinyl siding on your brick house...you might be a redneck!"


----------



## Jeff Raines

My humble opinion is-stay with brick.

I have vinyl siding,somethings that happen when Murphy visits.
He came along one time when I was grilling,distorted the vinyl.Next he moved the bird feeder causing a pellet that was meant for a squirrel to ricochet,hole in the vinyl.Once he caused my daughter to swing just a tad under the softball resulting in a foulball,crack in the vinyl.Lastly he threw a rock under the lawnmower,hole in the vinyl.


----------



## jason4445

Brick homes where always more expensive because with the brick you never would need to paint or replace siding.  Was a big selling point.  Just go and find a house that already has vinyl siding.  Covering a brick home with vinyl is like gluing sheet laminate over granite counter tops.


----------



## Arrow3

Havana Dude said:


> Brandon, it definately can be done. I am curious though, and it may be none of my business, but why would you prefer vinyl instead of brick? If it is a color issue, you could always paint the brick whatever color you wanted. Plus save a ton of labor costs in the process by doing the painting yourself. I dabble in the vinyl/home repair bus. and can tell you that putting vinyl on a brick house will definately double or triple the cost of a regular vinyl job. Alot of labor involved, which in my opinion is money wasted for you guys. If you were to find the house you liked, and it had wood soffit, you could paint the brick and have the soffit done in vinyl, would be a nice look.Unless I was the one doing the work then I think it is a great idea. my daughter is gonna need her second round of braces soon



We just like the looks of vinyl over brick....We found a house online for sale that we really liked the looks of inside but the outside was an ugly brick color outside...I don't mind brick at all...i grew up in a brick house....If we really like the house, we may have to look into painting the brick instead of putting the siding up...


----------



## Twenty five ought six

A brick house is much more marketable.  Check with any real estate agent.

I would never side over a brick house.  You are going to really limit the market when you go to sale it.


----------



## Jody Hawk

Twenty five ought six said:


> A brick house is much more marketable.  Check with any real estate agent.
> 
> I would never side over a brick house.  You are going to really limit the market when you go to sale it.



Exactly. I ain't never cared for that cheap vinyl myself. Brick is much nicer looking.  A brick house with vinyl soffits is nice though and pretty much maintenance free.


----------



## huntnnut

I've seen some brick houses that were painted that looked great.  One of them is located on Bold Springs Rd in Monroe and when the owners first started painting it I thought they were crazy, though it looked great once they were finished with it.  

I imagine that it would hold up good also as long as you used good paint to begin with. 

As others have already said vinyl and/or aluminum over the soffits and painting the brick would be the way to go.


----------



## BookHound

LOL at some of the spot-on comments.  My favorite is "Covering a brick home with vinyl is like gluing sheet laminate over granite counter tops."  

I could add some other comments but have decided to behave myself instead.  I'll just say, stick with the brick.  

Mark


----------



## Hooty Hoot

I know that there are many who have vinyl on their homes. Therefore, I will keep my opinions to myself. Read post #8.

I also would not paint the brick. Painted brick is forever.


----------



## JohnK3

Hooty Hoot, it's not the vinyl siding that I find a bit redneck.  It's putting vinyl over brick.

And Arrow3, if I offended, please accept my apologies.  It was meant as a good-natured ribbing.  I just don't see why anyone would want to replace the beauty and ease of maintenance of brick with vinyl siding.  Vinyl soffits and eaves?  Oh, yeah.  I want some of that for my brick house!  Just not siding.


----------



## Hooty Hoot

JohnK3 said:


> Hooty Hoot, it's not the vinyl siding that I find a bit redneck.  It's putting vinyl over brick.
> 
> I just didn't want to offend anyone with my thoughts and opinions about vinyl siding.


----------



## Havana Dude

I have to admit, I am not a big fan of painting brick either. I built my house 13 years ago, we chose the brick color, love it to this day, and don't foresee ever not liking it. BUT... if I were to find a house, and loved everything about it except for the brick color, I would not hesitate to paint the brick. My house is brick all the way around, with vinyl in the gables, and vinyl soffit. I love it. No painting, easy to clean, and did I mention no painting? Brandon, It is all in what you guys want. If ya'll want some vinyl, then put some vinyl on it. You could always vinyl a section, say the front or back, then paint the other parts. Also, there are many variations of vinyl siding out there to choose from. Nearly every siding style available in wood is also available in vinyl.


----------



## Jody Hawk

I didn't mean to offend anyone with my comment either but it is what it is, a cheaper alternative. That's why so many builders use it. Brick adds value to the home if you choose to ever sell. Good luck y'all in what ever you decide.


----------



## Arrow3

Thanks for all the comments guys....We don't even know yet if this is the house for us...I just wanted to weigh our options a little bit..


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo

Brandon,my opinion like others is to keep the brick and trim the soffit, facia and and other wood with vinyl.


----------



## Nitro

I love my brick house. It is the superior building material. Bricks will outlast every other material.


----------

